# Snake Style Form



## David Weatherly (Jan 10, 2009)

Short but good snake style clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77eUHvCYO5I&feature=related

David


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Very acrobatic!


----------



## bowser666 (Jan 22, 2009)

That video is of my Sifu when he went to visit the Shaolin Temple in China. www.swyi.com is our website and if you click on videos you can see him perform 5 5 animal forms,  Crane, Tiger, Snake, Dragon, Leopard as well.  Lots of cool videos actually. If you are a fan of Northern Longfist and Southern 5 animals style then check it out.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting the website.  Looks like a great school.

David


----------



## bowser666 (Jan 22, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Thanks for posting the website.  Looks like a great school.
> 
> David



No problem.  yes it really is a great school.  I am having a ton of fun studying there. I am most impressed by the level of knowledge and skill in my Sifu. He is 2 years younger than me and all. Not that age has much to do with it but to find someone his age with a obvious deep understanding of Kung Fu is amazing. I am a lucky student for sure.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like Wu Shu.


----------



## bowser666 (Jan 23, 2009)

ALl Kung fu is WUshu but if you are referring to modern Contemporary Wushu , it is most certainly not. It is traditional, Northern Longfist and traditional Southern 5 animals. Go look at the website and look at our lineage and you will see , no Modern Wushu masters in there. Not that there is anything wrong with Contemporary wushu, but we actually learn the applications to our techniques, rather than simply perform them.

Just a FYI.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I do southern snake style from the Shaolin Temple near Fukien Province.  It's Green Bamboo Viper.  This form of snake originally came from the river banks of Cambodia and worked its way up towards China.  As it migrated north to China it became more and more refined until it was incorporated into Shaolin.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I do southern snake style from the Shaolin Temple near Fukien Province. It's Green Bamboo Viper. This form of snake originally came from the river banks of Cambodia and worked its way up towards China. As it migrated north to China it became more and more refined until it was incorporated into Shaolin.


 
Interesting, was it a seperate style in Cambodia or part of an eariler Cambodian art?

David


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 29, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Interesting, was it a seperate style in Cambodia or part of an eariler Cambodian art?
> David


 
To be honest with you I never asked my sifu that question and he never said.  He just said it originated on the river banks of Cambodia.    The snake style that we do has low sweeps and the practitioners body takes a medium to high stance position & the body is fairly straight. Very rarely does the practitioners body sink or go low except to sweep. Mostly open hand strikes with few closed hand strikes.   My Sifu is John Dufresne and our grandmaster is Grandmaster John Wing Lok Ng (Ng Family style Kung Fu)


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 29, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> That video is of my Sifu when he went to visit the Shaolin Temple in China. www.swyi.com is our website and if you click on videos you can see him perform 5 5 animal forms, Crane, Tiger, Snake, Dragon, Leopard as well. Lots of cool videos actually. If you are a fan of Northern Longfist and Southern 5 animals style then check it out.


 
Can you tell me a little bit about the snake style that you do?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I do southern snake style from the Shaolin Temple near Fukien Province.  It's Green Bamboo Viper.  This form of snake originally came from the river banks of Cambodia and worked its way up towards China.  As it migrated north to China it became more and more refined until it was incorporated into Shaolin.



Hello Jade dragon, its me from DL


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 29, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> To be honest with you I never asked my sifu that question and he never said. He just said it originated on the river banks of Cambodia. The snake style that we do has low sweeps and the practitioners body takes a medium to high stance position & the body is fairly straight. Very rarely does the practitioners body sink or go low except to sweep. Mostly open hand strikes with few closed hand strikes. My Sifu is John Dufresne and our grandmaster is Grandmaster John Wing Lok Ng (Ng Family style Kung Fu)


 

Thanks for the info.  Do you guys have a website?

David


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 30, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you guys have a website?
> David


 
Unfortunitely my Sifu moved from where I live back to his home town of Boston.  He no longer has a school here.  He only teaches a few people now and teaches me only when he comes back to visit so he doesn't have a web site. You can however see our grandmaster on youtube.com doing a dragon form.  If you type in John Wing Lok Ng it will bring a clip of him up. It will also bring up someclips of one of his students whose name is Sijo Rusty Gray.


----------



## bowser666 (Feb 3, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Can you tell me a little bit about the snake style that you do?




Well it is not specifically snake style that we learn at my school.  The style is 5 animals.   Wu Xing Chuan is the official name.  Some Google Fu will help you learn more about it.


----------



## tarzan (Feb 4, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> some google fu will help you learn more about it.




loooove it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a snake blocking sequence.

http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo119/HungFighter/Snakeblock3.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 12, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Here is a snake blocking sequence.
> 
> http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo119/HungFighter/Snakeblock3.jpg


 

Thanks for posting.


----------

